# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > General Discussion >  The collection, as of today.

## Kurt

In the past week I lost a female blue dart and a clown treefrog. The female dar was supposed to be a mate eventually for my male, but she never made it out of quarantine. The clown seriously thinned out and died, despite my best efforts. The surviving clown looks perfect. 

Today, I went to Black Jungle and got myself a trio of "azureus" froglets. I hope to raise them up and thus have a potential mate for my already established "azureus".

So now the amphibian collection is -
1 _Ambystoma maculatum_, spotted salamander
1 _Ambystoma mavortium mavortium_, barred tiger salamander
1 _Ambystoma mavortium melanostictum_, blotched tiger salamander
3 _Eurycea bislineata_, northern two-lined salamanders
3 _Paramesotriton chinensis_, Chinese warty newts
2 _Tylototriton shanjing_,  Mandarin crocodile newts

3 _Bombina orientalis_, fire-bellied toads
1 _Anaxyrus debilis insidior_, western green toad
1 _Chaunus schneideri_, rococo toad
3 _Melanophryniscus stelzneri_, bumble bee toads
4 _Dendrobates tinctorius_, blue dart frogs "azureus"
2 _Dendropsophus ebraccatus_, hourglass treefrogs
1 _Dendropsophus leucophyllatus_, clown treefrog
1 _Hyla cinerea_, green treefrog
1 _Sphaenorhyncus lacteus_, greater hatchet-faced treefrog
2 _Litoria caerulea_, White's treefrog
4 _Agalychnis callidryas_, red-eyed leaf frogs
3 _Phyllomedusa hypochondrialis_, tiger-legged monkey frogs
4 _Dyscophus guineti_, southern tomato frogs
3 _Phrynomantis bifasciatus_, red-banded rubber frogs
3 _Phrynomantis microps_, red-backed rubber frogs
3 _Rhacophorus reinwardtii_, blue-webbed flying frogs

----------


## 1beataway

My birthday is soon. Just saying, in case you wanted to thin that down a little.

----------


## Ebony

Im sorry for your loss's Kurt. It all goes with having pets. :Frown: 

You certainly have quite an amazing collection. You really do need to get a camera so we can see them all  :Big Grin: .

----------


## Paul Rust

*Sorry about your losses Kurt. I've been fighting a parasite outbreak for a couple of weeks and lost my male Suriname Cobalt Tinc today. Everyone else looks fine. Congrats on the new arrivals.*

----------


## Kurt

Thanks and I am sorry for your loss.

----------


## Kurt

> You certainly have quite an amazing collection. You really do need to get a camera so we can see them all .


No money for a camera, I spend it all on frogs.

----------


## Kurt

> My birthday is soon. Just saying, in case you wanted to thin that down a little.


I got rid of a dozen today, thats how I got my blue darts.

----------


## 1beataway

> I got rid of a dozen today, thats how I got my blue darts.


what did you get rid of?

And what ones are you giving me for my birthday?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kurt

red-eyes

----------


## jtay

Impressive collection - must be interesting  :Smile: 
So do you have a favorite?

----------


## bntz

_Rhacophorus reinwardtii_ is quite rare even here in my country right now. You have three of them that's great  :Big Applause:

----------


## John Clare

He needs to breed those.

----------


## jclee

I see the Cuban tree frog finally found a new home. Are you going to keep breeding red eyes?

----------


## bntz

Unlike in Sumatra, Kalimantan, Papua and other islan; forest in Java island is thinning. Java is center of government and industry and so Java is densely populated. That's why we are struggle here to conservate many animal that almost extinct in Java island, java monkeys, javan rhinos, javan eagles, javan tigers, they are even critically endangered, maybe less that 500 in the island

----------


## Kurt

> He needs to breed those.


I just started setting up the rain chamber tonight. Will get the filter squared away tomorrow, let it run a little while, and then add the frogs.

----------


## Kurt

> I see the Cuban tree frog finally found a new home. Are you going to keep breeding red eyes?


If I remember right, I unloaded the Cuban last October. I might breed the red-eyes again come winter. Not sure at this point.

----------


## Kurt

> Impressive collection - must be interesting 
> So do you have a favorite?


Not really, I love them all.

----------


## mikebannon

great collection!!

----------


## Kurt

Thanks. Looking over the list, it has changed slightly. I lost the western green toad and one of the Chinese warty newts. Last Friday I got another tiger-legged monkey frog from Petco during their half-off reptile sale. So now I have four of them, however I believe my original monkey to be a northern tiger-legged, _Phyllomedusa hypochodrialis_ and the last three I got from Petco to be the southern form, _P. azurea_.

----------

